# How to convert MOV format to DVD format



## jtaube (Dec 14, 2004)

I bought a hybread movie/photo camera (Aiptek HD), I took some movies , There is about 50 movies . I stoped & started about 50 times(about 1 Hr.worth). Will I want to convert these movies which are in MOV format to a DVD format so I can burn & watch them on my DVD player on TV. I would like to add titles to certain parts of the movie also . The software that came with camera sucks, Does anyboby know a software that will do the job for me ??? Please remember I am not a geek so it has to be something easy & perferable free download or cheap maybe something i can try before i buy !!!! I hate to buy and the software is too confussing for me !!!!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

jtaube said:


> I bought a hybread movie/photo camera (Aiptek HD), I took some movies , There is about 50 movies . I stoped & started about 50 times(about 1 Hr.worth). Will I want to convert these movies which are in MOV format to a DVD format so I can burn & watch them on my DVD player on TV. I would like to add titles to certain parts of the movie also . The software that came with camera sucks, Does anyboby know a software that will do the job for me ??? Please remember I am not a geek so it has to be something easy & perferable free download or cheap maybe something i can try before i buy !!!! I hate to buy and the software is too confussing for me !!!!


http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads.html
http://www.nero.com/enu/support-tutorials.html


----------

